# Looking For an Air Pump



## voyager (May 24, 2018)

I need to find a compact, quiet operating air pump or what ever you want to call it.
Might be able to use 2 small pumps. 
It is for occasional temporary in home use.


It or they need to be:
compact - As small as possible
quiet operating - Operating inside the house for long periods
It/they need to be able to deliver 30 cfm or more to a location 12 to 18" below a water surface.
That would be a back pressure of something approaching 1 to 2 psi. 
It/they would need to have a 100% duty cycle.
Cost should be as low as a reasonably reliable pump can be.

I have seen some inflatable air pumps that at first glance might do the job.
But as usual, their claims seem to overstate their capability, maximum cfm at free flow and maximum psi possible at a much lower cfm.

Can anyone point me towards something that might suit my needs?


----------



## Doriswidom (Nov 14, 2018)

I just bought my compressor named suaoki from Amazon . Nice design with a good quality air hose that is long enough to reach the top of the tire on a sports car.


----------

